# catching sand fleas?



## haux (Mar 1, 2008)

How exactly do you catch them at the beach?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

first get yourself a sandflea rake, then go to the beach and and when the wave washes up the beach stand in front of the place you are going to scoop the rake and dig down and scoop up to catch them


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

I usually just take my catfish for a walk on the beach and they just jump on his back.:boo

Just walk along the waterline and when a wave washesback look for a series of little "V-shaped ripples" (this will locate them). Some people use a "sand rake" to catch them, I just scoop them up with my hands (sand and all)and dump them in a plastic bucket.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good site with pics<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=postbody1><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">http://boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1848<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *xl883lo (3/22/2008)*I usually just take my catfish for a walk on the beach and they just jump on his back.:boo
> 
> Just walk along the waterline and when a wave washesback look for a series of little "V-shaped ripples" (this will locate them). Some people use a "sand rake" to catch them, I just scoop them up with my hands (sand and all)and dump them in a plastic bucket.


*Thats pretty Da#@! funny!*


----------

